# Heritage Rough Rider



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I went to the store for charcoal briquets and noticed that the Heritage Rough Rider .22 SA revolvers were marked down to $139. 
They had one left with a six inch barrel so I could not justify procrastination
USA made Taurus offspring I suspect, but it seems like a solid unit and I will report back on this one soon.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Fun gun

AFS


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My daughter loves hers that she got back in 1998 and still has


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Heritage has been making replica guns for longer than we've been alive. Not sure how well they are accepted but my day had one for longer than I can remember. It got a lot of use and worked without fail. I don't think he took obsessive care of it ether.
Not sure who got hold of it before I did after he passed, but I have my suspicions.
Lots of folks say they are cheap off brands. They are inexpensive off brands from what I could always tell.
Have fun with it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

One cool aspect is that there is an included coupon to buy a .22 mag cylinder for it. I am going to order on-line today!


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I just picked up this one. I wasn't looking to buy anything but for $139 and two boxes of CCI Quiet I was out the door for $100. Sportsman's Warehouse has a discount of $50 if you apply for their credit card.

I've shot it a few times. It's vey accurate and will eat any ammo I've tried. At 15 yards it's deadly.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Those Rough Riders are a real bargain. I don't like the "safety" mechanism on the left side of the gun, but if you can get beyond that, they are great SAA style shooters.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldwing,

I have one in my battery and love it! When I bought mine it included the 22 magnum cylinder as well. It's a fantastic backpack gun to put in a side holster just in case. Besides for that price you can't go wrong.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Just got a good write up from Gun Test's. I think I would go with the Ruger Wrangler though.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Just got a good write up from Gun Test's. I think I would go with the Ruger Wrangler though.


I had the Wrangler for $219 I think. It worked fine but seemed like this was the worst Ruger revolver ever. The Heritage looks like they want it to be as good as they can and make it affordable. JMHO


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have an old model Single Six convertible and it just feels so much better than either the Ruger or the Heritage. Of course the cost now for Single Six is almost triple either of the other guns. I have two .22 Taurus revolvers, both double action that I would choose over either the Ruger or the Heritage but of course that just my personal prefernc.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I took my new "Rough Rider" out to the big woods and gave it a whirl. This one is better than the Ruger Wrangler that I had for a short time. It loads and ejects spent cases better too. The accuracy is very good, but I did not try it off of a rest yet. I would not be undergunned if faced by fierce tree rodents or crabby bunnies.


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

I’ve enjoyed the one I have had for about a decade. It is a great tool to teach new shooters the very basics. It is fun to shoot. Loaded with CB caps or .22 shorts & it is even hearing safe with minimal recoil. Or go the opposite way & swap in the magnum cylinder.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I had the Wrangler for $219 I think. It worked fine but seemed like this was the worst Ruger revolver ever. The Heritage looks like they want it to be as good as they can and make it affordable. JMHO


I haven't even handled the Ruger Wrangler; I just see them available everywhere as is the Heritage. What did you dislike about the Ruger? I have to admit I'm put off by the resemblance to two Rohm 66 revolvers I had the misfortune to own at one time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I haven't even handled the Ruger Wrangler; I just see them available everywhere as is the Heritage. What did you dislike about the Ruger? I have to admit I'm put off by the resemblance to two Rohm 66 revolvers I had the misfortune to own at one time.


Loading the Wrangler was one issue. If you did not press each cartridge firmly into the cylinder the rim would hang up the cylinder so you couldn't rotate to the next chamber. Also when ejecting spent shells the ejector rod seemed to be at an odd angle that caused me to have to carefully align the rod to the chamber.
In short the damn thing was clumsy. It did shoot well, but so does the Heritage but the, Heritage is not a PITA to load and unload.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Just got a good write up from Gun Test's. I think I would go with the Ruger Wrangler though.


I have two of those, bronze and black, and I have a hard time at the end of a shooting session with them...I hate to stop!


----------

